# مطلوب معلومه عن صندوق الحريق



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شباب ...
محتاج اعرف فين فى nfpa ممكن الاقى الارتفاع المسموح بيه لصندوق الحريق 
و محدش يقول لى اقرا لانى قلبت الكود و مش عارف اوصل و بصراحه محطتش الطلب الا بعد ما فقدت الامل


----------



## toktok66 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

5-3 Locations of Hose Connections.

5-3.1* General.
Hose connections and hose stations shall be unobstructed and shall be located not less than 3 ft (0.9 m) or more than 5 ft (1.5 m) above the floor



NFPA 14
Standard for the Installation of Standpipe, Private Hydrant, and Hose Systems
2000 Edition.


----------



## toktok66 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

وهقولك برضو اقرأ يا عم زانيتي - مش عيب


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أكتوبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> وهقولك برضو اقرأ يا عم زانيتي - مش عيب


هههههههههههههههه
طب إتعب كمان وعرفنا الفرق بين الهوس ريل والهوز راك ومتى يستخدم كل منهم
ومتقوليش إقراء علشان بقراء فى حاجة تانى دلوقتى​


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> وهقولك برضو اقرأ يا عم زانيتي - مش عيب



مش عيب طبعا يا كبير ... بس انا بصراحه زهقت بقالى 3 ايام مش عارف الاقيها مع انى قريتها قبل كده من نفس ىالكود فاتضايقت بصراحه 

المهم .... 1.5 مش كتير شويه ؟؟


----------



## nofal (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> مش عيب طبعا يا كبير ... بس انا بصراحه زهقت بقالى 3 ايام مش عارف الاقيها مع انى قريتها قبل كده من نفس ىالكود فاتضايقت بصراحه
> 
> المهم .... 1.5 مش كتير شويه ؟؟



لو قسمت الكلام صح يا معلمي هتلاقي انها لا تقل عن 90 سم ولا تزيد عن 150 سم (( يعني بالبلدي من 90 سم حتى 150 سم )) بس لاتستطيع ان تعتبر 150 سم كتير علشان عندك مثلا سكان دوله المانيا معظمهم طوال وعندك الصينيين معظمهم قصار القامه


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> طب إتعب كمان وعرفنا الفرق بين الهوس ريل والهوز راك ومتى يستخدم كل منهم
> ومتقوليش إقراء علشان بقراء فى حاجة تانى دلوقتى​



لا باه انتا كدا بتهرج يا معلمي -المعلومه دي تروح عارف تقرأها منين؟؟

من محاضرات الاستشاري ايمن عمر حسن - تخيل!!! وفيها الرد على كل اسألتك (( دور عليها علشان متهوش منك تاني - خصوصا ان محاضرات ايمن عمر حوالي 20 صفحه يعني موش هتغلب ولا تتغلب في البحث )


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> طب إتعب كمان وعرفنا الفرق بين الهوس ريل والهوز راك ومتى يستخدم كل منهم
> ومتقوليش إقراء علشان بقراء فى حاجة تانى دلوقتى​



طيب قولي انت بتقرأ ايه - علشان اقرأ معاك ونبقى نتناقش
وبعدين فين باقي كتاب اشري 2012؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed samy (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الهوز ريل ده بيكون الخرطوم ملفوف حول بكره اما الهوز راك بيكون الخرطوم بيكون مطبق يعنى مش ملفوف حوالين بكره


----------



## ahmed samy (13 أكتوبر 2012)

لكن اماكن استخدام الهوز ريل والهوز راك مش عارفها نرجو الافاده ياشباب


----------



## ahmed samy (13 أكتوبر 2012)

لكن اماكن استخدام الهوز ريل والهوز راك مش عارفها نرجو الافاده ياشباب


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أكتوبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب قولي انت بتقرأ ايه - علشان اقرأ معاك ونبقى نتناقش
> وبعدين فين باقي كتاب اشري 2012؟؟؟؟



2012 فاصل و نواصل
بقراء فى
Healthcare Facility Design Professional Certification | ashrae.org

و الكتب فى 
مراجع و كتب هامة عن تكييف المستشفيات


----------



## mahmod_yosry (13 أكتوبر 2012)

معلومة مفيدة جدا ... جزاكم الله خير
بخصوص قراءة المراجع ... أرجو ان تفيدوني بخبرتكم في هذا الامر حيث اني اجد قراءة مرجع بالكامل يتكون من مئات الصفحات شيء مجهد جدا فهل تقومون بقراءة المرجع ككل ام ماذا تفعلون في هذا الامر .... كما يرجى التكرم بتوضيح ماهي المراجع الأساسية التي يجب قرائتها في مجال التكييف وترتيب الأهم فالمهم
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الشكر للزملاء زانيتي و محمد ميكانيك على الحوار الراقي 
بخصوص قراءة المراجع : يوجد في نهاية كل مرجع اجنبي سرد الفبائي لما ورد به من مواضيع في شكل عناوين فاذا اردت ان تتعرف على مايخص المضخات بحثت في الاندكس في حرف ال p و ستجد ارقام الصفحات التي ورد فيها ذكر ال pump و بالتالي تستطيع ان تنتقي المعلومة المراد معرفتها دون ان تضطر لقراءة عشرات الصفحات حتي تصل الي مرادك 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## mahmod_yosry (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس صبري
أفهم من كلام حضرتك أن المراجع جعلت للبحث عن معلومة محددة وليست للقراءة المستفيضة للمرجع بالكامل؟


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> لو قسمت الكلام صح يا معلمي هتلاقي انها لا تقل عن 90 سم ولا تزيد عن 150 سم (( يعني بالبلدي من 90 سم حتى 150 سم )) بس لاتستطيع ان تعتبر 150 سم كتير علشان عندك مثلا سكان دوله المانيا معظمهم طوال وعندك الصينيين معظمهم قصار القامه



الحقيقه انى بعد ما قلت لك كده قريت الجمله تانى و سالت نفسى سؤال ...
الجمله بتقول الهوز كونكشن ... يعنى الراجل غالبا ميقصدش السنتر بتاع صندوق الحريق او البكره ... اعتقد ان المراد هو ارتفاع الماسوره المدخل نفسها و هى غالبا فى اعىل صندوق الحريق - ان وجد - 
يعنى لو هنتكلم على سنتر الصندوق ( او البكره ) نقدر نقول انه من 50 سم ( تقريبا ) الى 110 سم (تقريبا )
و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم


----------



## aati badri (14 أكتوبر 2012)

من الكود الخليجي
1/7/2/3 لا يقل ارتفاع مركز البكرة عن 1.0 م ولا يزيد عن 1.3 م من سطح أرضية البلاط.


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ زنيتي
انا برئيي تقوم توقف وتمد يدك على اقرب جدار
وتشوف ارتفاعها عن الارض يساوي القيمه التقريبيه لارتفاع الخرطوم عن الارض
مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ابعاد الصندوق
حنلاقي ارتفاع قاعدة الصندوق عن التشطيب بتتراوح بين 90 سم لل 120 سم

وهاد الكلام مش حتلاقيه بالكوود


----------



## عمران احمد (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## toktok66 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> الحقيقه انى بعد ما قلت لك كده قريت الجمله تانى و سالت نفسى سؤال ...
> الجمله بتقول الهوز كونكشن ... يعنى الراجل غالبا ميقصدش السنتر بتاع صندوق الحريق او البكره ... اعتقد ان المراد هو ارتفاع الماسوره المدخل نفسها و هى غالبا فى اعىل صندوق الحريق - ان وجد -
> يعنى لو هنتكلم على سنتر الصندوق ( او البكره ) نقدر نقول انه من 50 سم ( تقريبا ) الى 110 سم (تقريبا )
> و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم



انت كلامك وفهمك للمعلومه صحيح -- ولـــــــــــــــــــــكن
خلي بالك ان هناك اعتبارات :
1- الكود المحلي للبلد المقيم بها
2- اعتبارات معماريه
3-ماينصح به الصانع
4- اختلاف الاكواد في التوصيف (( ممكن يكون مثلا bs مختلف عن nfpa ))
5-اختلاف طبيعه المنشأه في التطبيقات 
6- الخبره العمليه من المشاريع السابقه


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> انت كلامك وفهمك للمعلومه صحيح -- ولـــــــــــــــــــــكن
> خلي بالك ان هناك اعتبارات :
> 1- الكود المحلي للبلد المقيم بها
> 2- اعتبارات معماريه
> ...



معلوم يا باشا ...
انا فى معلوم صديق ...تش
تشكرات افندم


----------



## هيثم الشناوي (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعتمد استخدام الراك أو الريل على عاملين:
*1- الراك يستخدم عن طريق أشخاص مدربين و مقاسه 2 و نصف بوصة و ضغط الخروج 7 بار و معدل السريان 250 gpm
2- الريل يستخدم عن طريق الموجودين في المبنى و مقاس الماسورة المغذية 1 و نصف بوصة ومقاس الخرطوم 1 بوصة وضغط الخروج 4 ونصف بار و معدل السريان 100 gpm
كل ما يخص الرايزر و الصناديق موجود في مواصفة nfpa 14
أرجو المراجعة والتصحيح...


----------

